# Help! 1st time attempt at a fatty.



## george255 (Jul 14, 2018)

I think i have the general idea of how to build one but my question is how to cook it on a pellet grill? Do we do this low and slow with lots of smoke or in the high 200's for a quick cook?
Also do we want to mop or spray anything on it during the cooking process? These things look
amazing and I really must give it a go for my sunday Q Party. Any last minute advice? Other than have plenty of beer on hand.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 14, 2018)

If it's bacon wrapped I recommend Hot-n-Fast, need it hot to get that bacon rendered out.
If not wrapped any method will work.


----------



## illini40 (Jul 16, 2018)

I have had good luck at 225-250*. Usually about 2.5 hours for me - I typically do 1lb ground suagsage and 0.5lb ground beef combined.

I would suggest using thinner bacon or it may not crisp up.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 17, 2018)

Thinner bacon works better for crispyness. My smoker likes to run at 250* so I don't argue with it. No mopping or spritzing is necessary. You can add some of your rub to the outside of the bacon if you want to give it a little kick. Good luck and let us know how it goes.

Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 17, 2018)

Almost forgot, if your bacon is salty, cut way back on the salt in any rub you use or it will be too salty.
That is if you're making your own rubs.
Most commercial rubs are pretty salty, so go easy.


----------

